# Modems - Advanced Tweaking - ask doubts here



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

Any doubts/queries regarding Modems- Setting, Tweaking... ask here

Lets start with *Huawei SmartAX MT880 Modem*

i had faced "ping" problem when playing "GTA SA Multiplayer" (online), but thanks to tarey_g, my problem's solved now.


To resolve Ping issuses, make sure your modem's "Firmware" is upto-date.

latest Firmware- *V200R001C01B021SP03*

read below
*Reducing Ping Rates by a big margin*
*Tip by tarey_g*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Trace route to find the details abt the hops made to reach a destination.
> 
> ```
> C:\DOCUME~1\GAURAV>tracert www.google.com
> ...



I tested this "Modulation" mode with different settings,  for me *G.DMT* worked.

i get a steady 28-30KBps for torrents, & ping rates have also come down.

though for *LONG Online Gaming session* i change the "Modulation mode" to *G.Lite*.


to see the Ping rates in different mode, do the below.
"Start->Run->cmd-> type *ping 59.92.128.1 -n 10*

NOTE: "-n 10" will ping the target 10 times.

[note::: If you want to thank someone, *tarey_g*, i learnt these modem tweaking from tarey_g. ]


*Tip*
you can save your modem setting onto your PC HDD, so that if something screws your modem settings, just "Load Settings From Local Hard Drive". (no need to set everything all over again)
*img219.imageshack.us/img219/8753/bsnl2on8.th.jpg


*Download Link* *MT880 Firmware V200R001C01B021SP03**rapidshare.com/files/19182383/MT880_V200R001C01B021SP03_20050706.rar  [file size - 1.75MB]

(again thank @tarey_g for Firmware )


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 3, 2007)

Anything for my Dataone ADSL 2+ GLB 502T router?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

these are basic settings, same in almost all modems (i guess ) .

so why not go into "modem setting" page & tell us what settings are available?


[off topic] 
why & from  whom are you hiding
[/off topic]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

Is anyone here with bsnl dataone able to do port-forwarding here?


----------



## shyamno (Mar 3, 2007)

I am not able to ping to any site ..what may be the problem..???Router or OS ??
__________


			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Is anyone here with bsnl dataone able to do port-forwarding here?



I have done a port forward on MT882 Router..but doesn't know..whether its working or not...??Because..When I check from Utorrent inbuilt application to check a certain port is opened or not,I recieve every port(whichever I give) is opened...

I have done the port forwarding through tutorials on www.portforward.com..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

^^Have you enabled DMZ.


----------



## shyamno (Mar 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Have you enabled DMZ.



what is DMZ...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

Dmz opens all the ports


----------



## shyamno (Mar 3, 2007)

Can u please explain ..

From where it is done..or from where I can check whether it is enabled or not..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 3, 2007)

I cant say from where it can be done in your modem.But if all your ports are open,you must have done it.


----------



## shyamno (Mar 3, 2007)

But I m getting ping problems..I am unable to ping ..to any site..even google or thinkdigit is not working..
Every time I get Requested time out..


----------



## s_aerin (Mar 3, 2007)

where can i get the latest firmware for dataone modem (WA1003A, quidway)


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 3, 2007)

i cannnot acess the page 192.168.1.1....somebody help


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 4, 2007)

amit2005 said:
			
		

> i cannnot acess the page 192.168.1.1....somebody help


What modem do you have?
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> to see the Ping rates in different mode, do the below.
> "Start->Run->cmd-> type *ping 59.92.128.1 -n 10*
> 
> NOTE: "-n 10" will ping the target 10 times.



59.92.128.1 is the destination for the first hop for s18000rpm, for other users it can be different. you can see ip for your dataone(or other ISP) server by opening the status window of the current connection and clicking on the 'Details' tab.
For me it is 59.95.160.1

*img409.imageshack.us/img409/9397/statusvk6.jpg


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 5, 2007)

*"tarey_g" Help needed??????*

hi pal...this is amit..i followed ur modem tweaking as given by s18000rpm....i configure my modem to connect to 192.168.1.1....n the first thing i did was to upgrade firmware...to my bad luck..my modem is MT882 n s180000rpm's is MT880....so i upgraded the wrong file...now after the upgrade or whatever it did...my pc is not picking up the modem thru USB(i use usb to connect)..it's not even detecting the modem...then i took the modem to the bsnl peoples..they didn't figure out wht has happend(no hard feelings guys(bsnl one))....i tried to connect thru lan port..n to my wonder it did connected..i'm writin' this thing on lan port..that i bought for Rs.250...waste of money....n it also getting disconnected very often in idling condition...i've checked the box..idle to hang out ..never...so if u cud spare ur precious time to figure it out

regards


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "tarey_g" Help needed??????*

If you want help from him,there is a thing known as "pm"
And on the 192.168.1.1 there must be an option to restore everything to factory settings.Find that and 
reset it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "tarey_g" Help needed??????*

amit dude, i'll answer it in "Modem"  thread


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "tarey_g" Help needed??????*

^+1 with addtion that if ur modem is detected on LAN than update the firmware with correct one...i.e. MT882 in ur case


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

^oops
my mistake, sorry everyone, i'll edit my post
___________________________________________



			
				amit said:
			
		

> hi pal...this is amit..i followed ur modem tweaking as given by s18000rpm....i configure my modem to connect to 192.168.1.1....n the first thing i did was to upgrade firmware...to my bad luck..my modem is MT882 n s180000rpm's is MT880....so i upgraded the wrong file...now after the upgrade or whatever it did...my pc is not picking up the modem thru USB(i use usb to connect)..it's not even detecting the modem...then i took the modem to the bsnl peoples..they didn't figure out wht has happend(no hard feelings guys(bsnl one))....i tried to connect thru lan port..n to my wonder it did connected..i'm writin' this thing on lan port..that i bought for Rs.250...waste of money....n it also getting disconnected very often in idling condition...i've checked the box..idle to hang out ..never...so if u cud spare ur precious time to figure it out
> 
> regards



just go to *Advanced Settings*, & in *Modulation Mode* select some other mode (e.g. G.Lite/G.DMT/T1...)
[refer first pic]

for me in G.Lite mode i was frequently getting disconnected, but in G.Dmt mode the connction is very stable.

so try it & report back


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "tarey_g" Help needed??????*



			
				47shailesh said:
			
		

> ^+1 with addtion that if ur modem is detected on LAN than update the firmware with correct one...i.e. MT882 in ur case


where i cud find it..plz help no help frm google..every one is looking


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "tarey_g" Help needed??????*

Check your modem properties in Control Panel->System->Hardware->Device Manager. Go to Power Options of the property and verify that the setting that allows Windows to turn off the device is unchecked... This should solve the disconnection problem

Arun


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "tarey_g" Help needed??????*



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> If you want help from him,there is a thing known as "pm"
> And on the 192.168.1.1 there must be an option to restore everything to factory settings.Find that and
> reset it.


it's also for public opinion..if others cud also help .. n i did PM him..n iknow wht tht means....if u donot want to help..u need not to open it


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "tarey_g" Help needed??????*

*members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=503416
*First* result in google search for mt882 firmware....


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^oops
> my mistake, sorry everyone, i'll edit my post
> ___________________________________________
> 
> ...


thnx for reply..but i was asking how cud i make my pc to now again detect modem thru usb....plz help


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "tarey_g" Help needed??????*

@amit2005 i've already gave a Possible solution here ->Modems - Advanced Tweaking - ask doubts here

you could have continued in that topic itself


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 5, 2007)

Latest firmware for MT 882:
The firmware is V100R002B023

*www.sendspace.com/file/dlfifz

Below is the original V200R001C01B021SP03 firmware, in case you need to roll back the firmware.

*www.sendspace.com/file/dx0wrp

Note: If you receive an 'Invalid File Name' error while trying to upgrade, Try changing the extension of the firmware dump to .xDSL, that is the default extention of the firmware for huwawei modems

Disclaimer: I Have a MT 880, so haven't personally tried these firmwares..!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

try re-installing Modem drivers 

 & just for a info, LAN port is Faster than USB connection, so dont feel bad about the spending on LAN card


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Mar 5, 2007)

Is *ADSL router D-Link 502T* ADSL 2+ compatible ? if yes how can i make it ? where are the firmwares for the same available? what is the procedure for upgrading the firmware ?! 

 when i searched web, i saw many people had screwed router upgrading? Anyone Xperienced it? plz share


----------



## mehulved (Mar 5, 2007)

threads merged


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "tarey_g" Help needed??????*



			
				amit2005 said:
			
		

> where i cud find it..plz help no help frm google..every one is looking


 
wtf you google

look this....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=437107&postcount=8


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 5, 2007)

^^^Isn't that the Windows driver...??


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: "tarey_g" Help needed??????*



			
				sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Check your modem properties in Control Panel->System->Hardware->Device Manager. Go to Power Options of the property and verify that the setting that allows Windows to turn off the device is unchecked... This should solve the disconnection problem
> 
> Arun


that didn't solve the prob.....
__________


			
				sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Check your modem properties in Control Panel->System->Hardware->Device Manager. Go to Power Options of the property and verify that the setting that allows Windows to turn off the device is unchecked... This should solve the disconnection problem
> 
> Arun


that didn't solve the prob.....
__________


			
				prasad_den said:
			
		

> ^^^Isn't that the Windows driver...??


ur right he's geek


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 6, 2007)

^^I have replied your pm, hope it helps. I was not online whole day .
__________
You can restore the factory settings of your modem by opening the modem confg >> Tools >> system confid . Then hit the "Restore To Factory Default Settings " button.

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/4329/huaye8.jpg

If this does not work ,than there is a reset hole in the backside of your modem. That thing is given to rese your modem to factory settings . 
I have never tried it so google before trying it. Search the forum i had suggested you for more help on this or visit the huawei site. 
*img404.imageshack.us/img404/8568/181159383971210bi4.jpg
See if anything related is given in the cd which came with your modem. The cd has a pdf mannual for your modem, i am sure they have given guidelines regarding using factory reset hole.


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 6, 2007)

i've done every bit repeated resets..n all but ..i guess that firmware upgrade of MT880 has converted my MT882 into 880..weired guess....cuz MT880 has only lan port no usb


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 6, 2007)

amit2005 said:
			
		

> i've done every bit repeated resets..n all but ..i guess that firmware upgrade of MT880 has converted my MT882 into 880..weired guess....cuz MT880 has only lan port no usb



Did you try to reset it thru the reset hole , you should have backed up you setings before upgrading to some other modems firmware. Did you try updating again with the *proper MT882 firmware*?


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 6, 2007)

@amit: Check the links for the MT882 firmware I've given above in post#26...!! And the link says that the new firmware is common to both MT880 and MT882.. So probably you have the right firmware...


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 6, 2007)

@tarey_g ..yeah i did tried out reset button..no of times...no help..i ididn't get it how cud this be possible tht it's not being picked up by pc..n i forgot to back up

@prasad_den...the link are workin' but hte file format is .bin..thou i changed it to 
.xDSL..n tryin' to upgrade it says damage firmware file
any help..i heard tht lan port is faster than usb

i bought Realtek 8139d lan card for 250/- is it worth tht


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 6, 2007)

the reset set it back to the factory settings , may be this has nothing to with rolling back the firmware. The reset will just set it to the factory settings of this firmware.

btw , is that Alizee in your Avatar?


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 6, 2007)

yeah that's alizee..but hey dude... take deep look at my problem also.....just kiddin'...whta abt tht lan issue i mention in earlier post


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 6, 2007)

^^ you got lan card,  modem is working , you have a free usb port now . Many reasons to be happy  . Enjoy dude

off topic : Alizee is wesome .


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 7, 2007)

thnx for all tht


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 7, 2007)

s_aerin... WA1003A has no drivers posted online.
Setup procedure, though

Check this out too..


----------



## s_aerin (Mar 7, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> s_aerin... WA1003A has no drivers posted online.
> Setup procedure, though
> 
> Check this out too..


yeah dude, i googled and found these links earlier.dats why i tried this forum. doesnt anyone know any underground sites?


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 7, 2007)

@tarey_g one more problemo...when i log into the modem setting page it shows tht i have MT880..while i have MT882 written on my modem.any guess...
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/3764/mwsnap002oy1.png


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 7, 2007)

well aerin... many know... but taaaboooooooooo topic 

I dunno about this modem however. So don't pm me regd this


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 7, 2007)

amit2005 said:
			
		

> @tarey_g one more problemo...when i log into the modem setting page it shows tht i have MT880..while i have MT882 written on my modem.any guess...
> *img155.imageshack.us/img155/3764/mwsnap002oy1.png


 

This is because you installed the Mt880 firmware. Find a Mt882 firmware and update your modem with it , everything will be fixed.


----------



## amit2005 (Mar 7, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Find a Mt882 firmware and update your modem with it , everything will be fixed.



tht's the problemo..nowhere i cud find the running one..i cud found updates at vinuthomas.com but it says damage firmware when i try to upgrde or defalut firmware..i requests every user who are using MT882 to upload there default firmware..i dunno the method to retrieve frm the device


----------



## PinKLip (Nov 18, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Latest firmware for MT 882:
> The firmware is V100R002B023
> 
> *www.sendspace.com/file/dlfifz
> ...


I am facing 'Invalid File Name' error while trying to upgrade, plz help 
thanks
waiting


----------

